# Hermit crab vs. Snail



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

well i got my frist snails the other day, and one of them didnt make it up the glass fast enough, and one of my hermits got him,


crappy pics, but take a look



http://www.ehomicide.net/download/Pictures/fish/fish 016.jpg



http://www.ehomicide.net/download/Pictures/fish/fish 017.jpg


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe, survival of the fittest my friend. i cant tell but did he take the snails shell? if so, he should be cozy in there for a while, just think of shells as pairs of pants, as you grow you need new one


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont believe he did, this morning the shell is still there, but i do have one hermit that seems to change shells at least twice a day, almost as if they go out of style, i have extra shells hidden behind the rock, that the hermits can get to, but generally you cant see them


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

maybe was just looking for a snack, poor snails, usually if i see them on their back i flip them, so it can keep on working and (not waste the 2$ i spent on it, lol)


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

for some reason the picture link doesnt work... it sais something a bout the bill needing to be paid haha, maybe just a faulty link tho


----------

